# My Blooper pic!



## Robstar1619 (Dec 17, 2007)

I was going to get some shots of the fly and got some nice shots but not of his eyes and then i finally thought i got that pic i wanted..thats untill i loaded the pics on the pc


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 17, 2007)

With all those eyes I would be shy too! Pretty tight focus.

-Shea


----------



## Robstar1619 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hehe..yes i would be shy too!..seems like he lifted the leaf up to hide himself


----------



## TimboAA (Dec 17, 2007)

Camera shy!

Looks intentional


----------

